# Pan fisherman out there



## ohio bluegill (Jul 4, 2009)

are there any pan fisherman out there I am looking for a place to fish for big gills


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I would put your location into your profile. That would make it much easier. 

Welcome aboard, by the way!


----------



## daj12192 (Jun 16, 2009)

finding a farm pond is usually your best bet.


----------



## ohio bluegill (Jul 4, 2009)

I live in nw ohio


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I hear resthaven can be good. Also, upground reserviors in your area can be very good producers if you take the time to learn how to fish them.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

definately check out resthaven - near castilla - took my niece and some ultralight tackle- caught at least 20 gills - only a few larger ones. also caught a few small (12") bass as well. fished the south side of pond 8. it was my first time out there - so I don't know anything else about the other ponds


----------

